# With What You Weed?



## MJ420at (Oct 23, 2012)

PIPE
Joint 
Bong 
Vaporizer 
one hitter
All in one pipe
glass pipe 
metal pipe


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 23, 2012)

i weed with a one hitter or a joint on the go and a glass pipe at home


----------



## Bounc3r (Oct 27, 2012)

Bongs are the best at home, bubblers and joints with friends


----------



## BigNate (Oct 27, 2012)

I need to get a one hitter. Any one have any suggestions? Ive never bought one. Usually for me its a pipe or a cigar, but now looking into a one hitter.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 27, 2012)

anyplace that sells pipes and such usually have them. look for a wood dougout. mine has a brass baseball bat for a 1 hitter.


----------

